# Mini-Manchas



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

Does anyone around here have mini-Manchas? Could you share some pictures of them? How big are yours?

I'd been concerned with the small size of a pair of kids my LaMancha doe had this May...they've been growing steadily but are much, much smaller than an Alpine of the same age that I have. They don't have worms, are getting all the nutrition they need, and we can't find anything wrong with them. The doe was bred accidentally before we got her, and the previous owner did not know what the sire was, since she has lots of bucks. When the kids were born, I was guessing it was an Oberhasli buck, because the kids have the brown/black coloration. But, I found out there's a good chance that my babies are half Nigerian, which would make them mini-Manchas. I'm curious what to expect from the doeling. She's 6 months old and is 22 inches tall. She looks like a perfect miniature of an adult LaMancha with elf ears, she doesn't even look like a baby anymore. She was about 4 pounds at birth and her brother was 5 pounds. I looked online at some minis and to me they look a lot like my little girl. Here she is:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How old is she? She looks like she might be needing some cooper. Her coat looks a little rough.

She does not look happy at all to be there. :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think its the clip job Lori that makes her rough. Plus that oberhasli type coloring is suppose to be redish brown.

as to her being Min Mancha -- that I don't know, but its possible :shrug:


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

She was five months old in that photo, and is six months now. She does have access to minerals with copper in it; her coat looks bad there from her first experience with the clippers lol. I like to start training my animals young to accept being clipped. She was really wiggly and got a pretty uneven haircut, and it was still growing back out...she's much better looking normally! 

No, she wasn't happy about being tied up lol. She doesn't like to be still.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't have mini mancha's....but... I did find ...these sites ...that may help some... :wink: Hope it helps...

http://www.windyhillacres.info/breed_LaMancha.html

http://minimanchabreeders.com/Portfolio.html


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She looks ober to me too rather then nigerian mix. Obers and lamanchas are slower growing and tend to be smaller then alpines. She could just be froma slower growin line and will need another extra year to reach her full size.
beth


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2009)

I thought oberhasli too at first because of her coloring. Her dam was solid black and both kids came out this color. I love the black shading she has across her hind end, the buck kid didn't get that. 

I guess she'll just always be a mystery cross, and we'll wait and see how big she gets. Maybe she's a slow grower, maybe she's a mini, maybe...who knows? Her dam was pretty big, about 130 pounds at 2 years old. The lady I bought the goats from had all sorts of different things, everything from pygmies to Boers, so really she could be just about anything. I guess there's not a way of estimating their adult size like there is with young horses? With yearling horses you can measure the cannon bone length and get a surprisingly accurate estimate of their adult height. 

Well, whatever she is, we love her. That's what counts, right? I think she's going to be a great milker; she already wants a turn when I'm milking the older does, so I let her out when I am done with them...she runs straight to the milking stand, puts her head in the front for me (My other two does don't like to put their heads in the right place, but this girl does it!) and even sort of spreads her back legs out so I can touch her udder area and get her used to the idea! Her dam is a really good milk producer so I hope she inherits that. And I am VERY glad she did not inherit her dam's crazy personality!


----------



## Herebegoats (Dec 30, 2009)

She definitely looks half Oberhasli to me. She has the Ober coloring all the way! If she was a May kid she maybe slower to grow. Are you sure she isn't getting pushed out of the feeder by the other kids and goats? Sometimes that can happen too. I would just keep her a dry yearling, make sure she is getting plenty of good groceries and just wait another year. 

Kelley


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Some breeders are "making" Mini-Obers - crossing nigi buck x ober doe. Perhaps that would explain both the coloring and the size? Do you know what all your doe was exposed to?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

mistyblue has some beautiful mini-manchas.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

farmgirl42 said:


> Some breeders are "making" Mini-Obers - crossing nigi buck x ober doe. Perhaps that would explain both the coloring and the size? Do you know what all your doe was exposed to?


wouldn't it have ears if it were a mini ober??

I'm going with ober/lamancha cross. because as previously stated they are medium sized and some lines take a looong time to grow. I have the perfect example. i have two half sisters. one is a year older than theother, but the older was able to be bred at 10 months and was about 100 pounds when i piocked her up at a month bred. her little sister is now 10 months and only 50 pounds.. so she has to wait another year to be bred. good on copper and everything else , just smaller

all the mini lamanchas i've seen tend to be "heavier" or "fleshier" than standard lamanchas.. and that's the nigerian in them.. to see examples go to desertwinds nigerians and mini lamanchas.. donna and norm have excellent examples of mini lamanchas


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't real clear in that last post :doh: - I was trying to guess the sire :scratch: , that maybe HE was a mini-ober. You are right that obers have ears Sorry for the confusion...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its okay, no need to apologize.. he very well could have been a mini ober.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you Epona, I love my MM's.

I do not have real excellent pictures but they should give you a ideal of what a Mini-Mancha should look like. Now these are LaMancha/Nigerian Dwarf crosses of course.

Bluebonnet - registered MM









Paintbrush - registered MM









Flower - unregistered and her new baby girls - 01/05/10









The next doe is closest in color to yours - she will be a year old in February. I wish I had a picture of her standing on this computer. She is a very stout girl - look at her chest and imagine the body that goes with it.

Jasmine - unregistered









And just because I love him

Camel - unregistered buck


----------

